# chameleons



## masejake (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello all.

I went into a locap reptile store today to buy my crickets, i did notice a a guy watching me as i looked into every tank as we all do.
as i paided and walked up he called out "hay mate" i turned around and he was vert close, he then went on to ask me what reptiles i had, i replied with a few things...
he went on to ask me if i wanted a pair of chameleons his mate has. i didnt want to ask any further details as i was shocked, he has told me to meet him at same time friday.....

is there alot of this that goes on? are there really chameleons here?

thankyou


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah heaps, i was offered some red tailed boas the other week......very tempted.


----------



## Wildcall (Mar 9, 2010)

I've seen heaps on pet classifed sites ... But never heard of people walking up and offering!! Could it be a undercover officers???


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 9, 2010)

But it's illegal to have them, right?
Wouldn't it be better for the EPA to give out (to experienced handlers) some sort of license to keep illegal animals, just to (A) get the animals off of the streets and (B) help catch the guys who have imported them?
I would love some, by the way, if they ever become legal!


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 9, 2010)

i was offered by a guy i knew through another friend,


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

offered almost exotic under the sun but cause there illigal it sucks i would love to have a few exotic snakes but eh gotta follow the law


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 9, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> But it's illegal to have them, right?
> Wouldn't it be better for the EPA to give out (to experienced handlers) some sort of license to keep illegal animals, just to (A) get the animals off of the streets and (B) help catch the guys who have imported them?
> I would love some, by the way, if they ever become legal!



Animals that are not native do not fall under the EPA's jurisdiction, but instead under DPI.


----------



## Choco (Mar 9, 2010)

Contact relevant authorities and organise your own undercover sting on the guy.:lol:


----------



## BJC-787 (Mar 9, 2010)

i have been offered everything from allagators, vipers, chameleons, tortoises and much more, would be great if they wern't ilegal


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 9, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Animals that are not native do not fall under the EPA's jurisdiction, but instead under DPI.


Iv recently heard that you can get a license to keep exotics from the DPI under the condition that you do not keep more than one of each species


----------



## lynfrog (Mar 9, 2010)

never heard of anyone being able to keep exotics outside of a zoo.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah i always thought that too lyn, but iv heard about that DPI license from a couple of sources lately, doesn't mean its true though


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 9, 2010)

Someone contact the DPI and ask about it!!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 9, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Someone contact the DPI and ask about it!!!!


I wouldnt bother personally, no exotics do it for me


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 9, 2010)

sounds like a load of bull 
still it would be kinda cool


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 10, 2010)

I like chameleons geckman, but I'm not fussed on others. Oh, a horny toad would be fun!


----------



## shane14 (Mar 10, 2010)

Its not just exotics, natives off license are very common too. Been offered a carpet but i said only on license haha.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 10, 2010)

shane14 said:


> Its not just exotics, natives off license are very common too. Been offered a carpet but i said only on license haha.


Yeah but you will find most of the off license natives are poached, noone should support these thugs


----------



## Daryl_H (Mar 10, 2010)

what area was this in just the suburb will do fine as i go to a lot of shops


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 10, 2010)

why can't people just let all this "oh, i was offered an exotic the other day" or "did you see the clasifieds on the net, they are selling exotics"


GET OVER IT ALREADY. 
There are exotics in australia and they are here to stay.


----------



## Kurto (Mar 10, 2010)

craig.a.c said:


> why can't people just let all this "oh, i was offered an exotic the other day" or "did you see the clasifieds on the net, they are selling exotics"
> 
> 
> GET OVER IT ALREADY.
> There are exotics in australia and they are here to stay.




WOW :shock::shock: I didn't know that!!!!!!:lol:

Not everyone is privy to this information..... APS is going to get these types of threads weekly till.. well.. the end I guess!


----------



## miss2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Choco said:


> Contact relevant authorities and organise your own undercover sting on the guy.:lol:


 
agreed!!!


----------



## Kurto (Mar 10, 2010)

miss2 said:


> agreed!!!




Not that I'm for for the keeping of exotics in Australia, but it seems to me that the general consencus on this site is "Lets tell the authorities about everything! Even the little guy!!" 

I suppose none of you have ever broken any laws and are perfect citizens? None of you have every used a moblie while driving? Littered? It's also illegal to have a home with out a fire alarm! Smoked in a public place? Own an unregistered dog? Fed live rodents to snakes????

Why are people so quick condem?


----------



## miss2 (Mar 10, 2010)

fair enough kurto, i understand where your coming from
but it would be better then going ones self in case it was an undercover..... or just let it be
i remember when all iw antwed was a hamster.... i looked EVERYWHERE for one lol


----------



## Retic (Mar 10, 2010)

There are exotics in Australia ? Are you sure ?



craig.a.c said:


> GET OVER IT ALREADY.
> There are exotics in australia and they are here to stay.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 10, 2010)

you can obtain and hold exotic animals legally, you just got to own your own zoo (soo damn easy to do) be a demonstrator, own a circus (complete with your own clown lol) and my personal favorite, become a magician...

Check out the link 

Permits and licensing (Primary Industries & Fisheries, Queensland)


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a classic! I think I'll pick... MAGICIAN!!  I know this one trick with a piece of string...

If you want a chameleon, go to Madagascar. I lived in the bush there for awhile when I was younger - big chameleons everywhere! I used to drink cups of tea and read books sitting up in the mango trees around the property, and these big ol' chameleons would come sauntering along the branch, get to me, take one look, and keep right on walking over the top of me! They were great! Every now and again, we'd grab one and stick it on something really colourful to watch it hiss and change colours. A bit mean, I guess, but it made you appreciate how special they were... It'd be great if you could have them here, but it's so much nicer seeing them in their natural home and still being able to interact with them (even if they were unimpressed  ).


----------



## unique (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm with boa , never herd of anything like this before...exotics, hybrids and idiots in australia is a myth.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 13, 2010)

They are here, but we can help reduce the numbers by making people appreciate our native reptiles more. We have alot of great reptiles! It just takes time to educate & establish. Maybe one day those selling exotics will have to cull most of there stock, but they will always be here, its human nature to desire what we can't have..


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 13, 2010)

I reckon 10 yrs and exotics will be on licence, i mean come on there are already populations of cornsnakes in the bush and also im sure there are a far few dams with exotic turtles in em eg. red ear sliders (i think thats them) exotics have been here for decades and aint exactly thinning out despite best efforts and it aint just reptiles ive seen exotic mammals and insects, especially tarrantulas so hurry up and put them all on licence cause no body wants to pay hundreds of dollars for a corn lol


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 13, 2010)

Exotic tarantulas in oz? I don't think so.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 13, 2010)

ya reckon mate, ive seen em, been offered purple ones, and just last week saw an add on petlink for gold and red hairded species.
Although i dont approve of exotics ive seen quite a few in my time.


----------



## Jungletrans (Mar 13, 2010)

Getting caught with exotics is only a slap on the wrist . The painful bit is when they take the rest of your collection [ and destroy them ] . lf you are going to keep them its all or nothing . Most people with exotics have no licence to attract a visit anyway , as long as they dont mouth off down the pub .


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tarantulas for sale
LOOK.....Red Haired Tarantula 4 sale...
Just a few adds i looked up this minute on petlink and having been around the reptile scene in sydney it aint a scam just idiots who dont care or no any better lol.
Yeah is true if your going to break the law why have a licence your only trying your luck.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 13, 2010)

Mate they're both australian species.

Selenotholus glenelva and Phlogius Rubiseta.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 13, 2010)

Jungletrans said:


> Getting caught with exotics is only a slap on the wrist . The painful bit is when they take the rest of your collection [ and destroy them ] . lf you are going to keep them its all or nothing . Most people with exotics have no licence to attract a visit anyway , as long as they dont mouth off down the pub .


A guy got busted with exotics and off license natives not long ago in Nth Sydney, he got fined, the exotics destroyed and the off license natives were given away in a ballot, however his on license collection he was allowed to keep.
The same guy was back in business selling leopard geckos and corns on petlink within a month


----------



## potato matter (Mar 13, 2010)

Bez84 said:


> Tarantulas for sale
> LOOK.....Red Haired Tarantula 4 sale...
> Just a few adds i looked up this minute on petlink and having been around the reptile scene in sydney it aint a scam just idiots who dont care or no any better lol.
> Yeah is true if your going to break the law why have a licence your only trying your luck.


 
Yeah, they are native.Selenotypus, Selenotholus, Phlogius are native tarantulas.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 13, 2010)

"Mate they're both australian species.
Selenotholus glenelva and Phlogius Rubiseta."

lol so they are my mistake i only read one ad that didnt include species names, still i have seen and been offered purple tarantulas from jamaica as well as all the usual exotic reptiles that all keepers are offered in there life.
Oh also seen those massive black scorpions from africa or whatever.


----------



## aprice (Mar 13, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> A guy got busted with exotics and off license natives not long ago in Nth Sydney, he got fined, the exotics destroyed and the off license natives were given away in a ballot


 
Where is the logic in that? I pressume they destroyed the exotics because they may have been imported and carrying desease, but they gave the natives to other keepers when they were in the same collection as the exotics? hahahahaha.. idiots.


----------



## aprice (Mar 13, 2010)

Choco said:


> Contact relevant authorities and organise your own undercover sting on the guy.:lol:


 
Why? To catch one guy with a couple of pet lizards which were no doubt bred here in australia. Lot's of little detectives on this site... it's a dog act to dob someone in like that


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 13, 2010)

aprice said:


> Why? To catch one guy with a couple of pet lizards which were no doubt bred here in australia. Lot's of little detectives on this site... it's a dog act to dob someone in like that


Yeah everyone is doing their bit towards saving the world


----------



## BJC-787 (Mar 14, 2010)

if we arn't aloud to keep exotics why are
Chelodina canni New Guinea Snake-Necked Turtle
onthe nsw species list


----------



## Retic (Mar 14, 2010)

I think you need to get out more 



gecko-mad said:


> Exotic tarantulas in oz? I don't think so.


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 14, 2010)

gecko-mad said:


> Exotic tarantulas in oz? I don't think so.



you're joking right? they are most definatly here, and alot of them


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 14, 2010)

aprice said:


> Where is the logic in that? I pressume they destroyed the exotics because they may have been imported and carrying desease, but they gave the natives to other keepers when they were in the same collection as the exotics? hahahahaha.. idiots.



most exotics are quiet a few generation australian bred suprisingly.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 14, 2010)

BJC-787 said:


> if we arn't aloud to keep exotics why are
> Chelodina canni New Guinea Snake-Necked Turtle
> onthe nsw species list


There is a few exceptions such as AHG's and Axolotls


----------



## whyme (Mar 17, 2010)

not to step on any of the do-gooders, save the world, only eat plants and don't say bad swears people's toes, but I'd love a pair of Iguanas, or even one. Fijian banded would be real good.


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 17, 2010)

whyme said:


> not to step on any of the do-gooders, save the world, only eat plants and don't say bad swears people's toes, but I'd love a pair of Iguanas, or even one. Fijian banded would be real good.


 
So move to the US if you want them that bad. 

Although I realise that the purpose of your post must be to generate all the PM's offering you said lizards......


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2010)

So now someone can't even express an interest in an exotic ? I doubt he is going to be inundated with PM's offering him Fijian Iguanas.


----------



## whyme (Mar 17, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> So move to the US if you want them that bad.
> 
> Although I realise that the purpose of your post must be to generate all the PM's offering you said lizards......


 Spent 12 years there. And said lizards, i forgot to mention chams All you wannabe detectives and do gooders make me laugh. "Lets dob all the exotic owners in and we've done our good bit for society". Why don't you start somewhere good and walk to your local town and dob in some of the drug dealers, or people selling stolen goods, or is that not your scene.


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 17, 2010)

whyme said:


> Spent 12 years there. And said lizards, i forgot to mention chams All you wannabe detectives and do gooders make me laugh. "Lets dob all the exotic owners in and we've done our good bit for society". *Why don't you start somewhere good and walk to your local town and dob in some of the drug dealers, or people selling stolen goods, or is that not your scene*.


 
Lol - If I knew any I would :lol: Maybe that's why I dont know any.....


----------



## whyme (Mar 17, 2010)

boa said:


> So now someone can't even express an interest in an exotic ? I doubt he is going to be inundated with PM's offering him Fijian Iguanas.


 Unfortunately probably not:lol:


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 17, 2010)

A giant tortoise be cool and so easy to conceal to, if you want to let it free roam your front yard just sit outside holding a rc remote control and when people ask about it just laugh and say kids toys these days so realistic lol


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 17, 2010)

Love that idea, Bez


----------



## Jimbobulan (Mar 22, 2010)

Do exotic tarantulas pose a threat to our species? Disease or competition?


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jimbobulan said:


> Do exotic tarantulas pose a threat to our species? Disease or competition?


 
Yes. And diet.


----------



## spanna_spamload (Mar 22, 2010)

Ive never heard of any exotics ever being up in nth QLD, i didnt know it was so common though i knew they are in oz. as long as they quarantine them then it might be ok to have em


----------



## whyme (Mar 22, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> Lol - If I knew any I would :lol: Maybe that's why I dont know any.....


 Stevo2, that was'nt just directed at you


----------



## CRIGHETTI (May 23, 2010)

i know this whole chat is old but it does piss me off a fair bit when can not keep extoics in aus but everywhere in other countries our native reptiles are everywhere!


----------



## noah07 (May 23, 2010)

spanna_spamload said:


> Ive never heard of any exotics ever being up in nth QLD, i didnt know it was so common though i knew they are in oz. as long as they quarantine them then it might be ok to have em



they wouldnt be in oz if they were quarantined they have obviously been smggled in! if authorities find the eg. customs they destroy them saw an episode of customs gtp were being smuggled in from thailand one was dead and they destroyed the others....such a waste i know but thats how they work!


----------



## syeph8 (May 23, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> Lol - If I knew any I would :lol: Maybe that's why I dont know any.....


 
hahah well said!


----------



## spanna_spamload (May 23, 2010)

noah07 said:


> they wouldnt be in oz if they were quarantined they have obviously been smggled in! if authorities find the eg. customs they destroy them saw an episode of customs gtp were being smuggled in from thailand one was dead and they destroyed the others....such a waste i know but thats how they work!



Yeh I know that, but I was saying that the gov could introduce a program to have imported exotics quarantined or something or rather for people with a rec licence.


----------



## giglamesh (May 23, 2010)

that would cost a-lot, plus there is still the chance a underlying problem could show itself after quarantine


----------



## dooleyrules (Aug 18, 2010)

*lol*

there is an awfull lot of under the counter chamelons being sold i heard people just bring them here in thier pockets


----------



## burger (Aug 18, 2010)

i dont care what anyone says, id love a couple of them! all this, 'if you want one why not just move to another country then' is ridiculous. provide quarantine for a group of them, as long as possible if you want, to ensure no diseases, and then after that you can safely breed them and have no concern for any exotic diseases. it would help reduce the black market. in the end, theyre already here (somewhere) so why not provide a method for having safe, healthy captive bred exotics. makes a heck of a lot of sense to me. they are all on licence then as well, so you have minimal issues with them being released into the wild. now, with none of them being on a licence, if someone got sick of them, or thought the authorities were on their trail, they would end up at the local park. make them legal so you can regulate them!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 18, 2010)

Choco said:


> Contact relevant authorities and organise your own undercover sting on the guy.:lol:



HAHAHA i like that one choco... 
I love all reptiles and they should have good homes but we do such a good job here keeping out problems from overseas..and these kind of people doing this really ***** me off!!
I had the same thing happen to me...guy seen how much food i was buying and came outside after me ..I thought i was going to be on for sure but he "reckons" he has pairs of Rainbow Boas going cheap! God i love them but i Just told him where to go ..and he is not very smart because one of the people inside of the shop at the time was a person from nat parks doing a check on books etc..
he was gone in a flash! 
If you get busted with somthing like that if they do a random check of your house you will loose your right to keep reptiles in this country and get a MASSIVE FINE!!! so blow that!
But i would do the sting 4sure that would be crazy but make sure you have some mates there in diff spots filming it all go down hahahhahah


----------



## burger (Aug 18, 2010)

> I had the same thing happen to me...guy seen how much food i was buying and came outside after me .


geez man, which shop do you go to!? i hear all these stories about people getting offered red tailed boas, chameleons, corns etc at their local rep shop, but never to me! not once! im eagerly awaiting that day. just quietly...


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 18, 2010)

Eugh... they're illegal *for a reason* (not taking a stab at anyone here [unless you actually own exotics...], it just infuriates me those that do). I wish I could tell people to bloody enjoy our amazing wildlife and not to risk ruining it! Why do people keep exotics anyway? Status symbol, for monetary gain?


----------



## burger (Aug 18, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Eugh... they're illegal *for a reason* (not taking a stab at anyone here [unless you actually own exotics...], it just infuriates me those that do). I wish I could tell people to bloody enjoy our amazing wildlife and not to risk ruining it! Why do people keep exotics anyway? Status symbol, for monetary gain?


If done *properly* how would it risk our wildlife? I notice you have a number of reptiles...have any of them ever escaped into the wildlife??? i would likely think not. At the moment, there are plenty that are smuggled here, and could quite feasibly harbour exotic diseases. repeating what i said above, why not bring a couple in, *properly* quarantine them for a few years, and then breed off of that stock. voila. no diseases and a sustainable population of captive bred animals.
any risk of having animals escape and compete with wildlife is equal with the risk of taking animals native to qld and putting them in sa.


----------



## burger (Aug 18, 2010)

and as to why people keep exotics. why do people keep those same reptiles in other countries? they like them.
i dont have any personally though, just so your aware.


----------



## eitak (Aug 18, 2010)

I knew of someone up north hu had a Burmese . . My bfs friend had it ( I never met or saw him) I got offered it, as I think he realised after how much it ate and how quick it grew tht it wasn't such a gd idea . . Never been offered chameleons tho unfortunately


----------



## Hagos (Aug 28, 2010)

I seen a red tail boa on gumtree for $600
It's probs still on there

And I know a few people with exotics

So they are definitely here
So I don't know why people are so shocked about it

I seen a diamond python on eBay and it's still on there I think
It is included with the sale of an enclosure
It's counted as an "accessory" on the ad


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 28, 2010)

I still don't see why anyone would risk it...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone who wants an exotic or think they should have one, clearly has no love for our native animals. We have some of the most amazing reptiles here that every other country raves about and all anyone can think is wanting and exotic?!? Be happy with what you got. Australia!!! LOVE it or LEAVE it mwah


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 28, 2010)

what's the risk? A big old slap with a wet lettuce leaf?


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 28, 2010)

NO risking OUR animals. How can anyone have the mind to think about bringing a colony over here, and keeping them captive to make sure theres no diseases? Thats an absolute load of crap. Your know it.. You know alot of exotic snakes hold the OPMV status? Hence they are carriers! And all you want to do is bring something in becasue YOU want it? Charming..We have enough problems here let alone ppl that "think" they can bring something in. Do you trust all those people that are bringing them in? Theres plenty of diseases in aust that havent even been mentioned that are being brought in by exotic animals. Lettuce leaf may be on your list mate but id be thinking about the animals first, hence obviously your werent, you were only thinking about the legal/illegal side, not the animals. Which is where the game starts unfortunatley


----------



## impulse reptiles (Aug 28, 2010)

No, a $1000 fine paid off $5 a week ,so iv been told.
if you had 3 breeding pairs and an full incubator, i think it might be a 'little' more :lol:


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 28, 2010)

See everyone goes ahhh well just a slap, or a little bit of money, you people arent thinking about the future of our country nor our animals. Your thinking about yourself. SO burger your saying its no different if we took something from nsw to qld and released it? WHat a crock mate.. They are still native for a start, and try release a burm over here, you must have been locked up for a while, go to florida mate where they did the smae thing that you think is okay to do. While the burms that were released now eat babys and peoples backyard pets. Yeh really good idea mate. DO some research. If you respect the animals in our country you would have full understanding of why exotics arent aloud, and never will be.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 28, 2010)

I never said I agreed with illegal exotics being here, I merely pointed out that the deterrents are not effective. 

Also you should use spell check, if I was marking your post I'd give it an F. A lot is 2 words not "alot" and you need to revise your use of apostrophes. Also "exotics arent aloud" should be exotics aren't allowed.

Not having a dig but if you want to tell other people to "do some research", I think it would carry more weight if you researched your basic spelling and grammar first.

PM me if you'd like a free lesson.



shnakey said:


> NO risking OUR animals. How can anyone have the mind to think about bringing a colony over here, and keeping them captive to make sure theres no diseases? Thats an absolute load of crap. Your know it.. You know alot of exotic snakes hold the OPMV status? Hence they are carriers! And all you want to do is bring something in becasue YOU want it? Charming..We have enough problems here let alone ppl that "think" they can bring something in. Do you trust all those people that are bringing them in? Theres plenty of diseases in aust that havent even been mentioned that are being brought in by exotic animals. Lettuce leaf may be on your list mate but id be thinking about the animals first, hence obviously your werent, you were only thinking about the legal/illegal side, not the animals. Which is where the game starts unfortunatley


----------



## Colin (Aug 28, 2010)

settle down people and stop the aggressive arguing please.. 
this thread seems to becoming personal between some members so its being closed


----------

